# do Spring Drive movements need to be serviced?



## spartiate (Feb 4, 2017)

Do Spring Drive movements need to be serviced like a purely mechanical movement does? If yes, what is the typical service interval?


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

Of course they need service, everything is mechanical except the Tri-Synchro Regulator. Service is every 3-4 years, it is in the manual. Which you could have read via google, see pg 35. https://www.seikowatches.com/support/ib/pdf/SEIKO_9R.pdf

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

Yup, they sure do. And don’t forget to factor in the trip to Japan.


----------



## dayandnight (May 24, 2016)

Does the high heat GMT movements need to be serviced in Japan as well?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jezza (Aug 4, 2010)

dayandnight said:


> Does the high heat GMT movements need to be serviced in Japan as well?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Im not sure where you are located, but if you go to the Seiko Service Center website for the US (https://www.seikoserviceusa.com/pages/serviceprice/) you can type in the caliber number and it should tell you the answer.


----------



## HiggsBoson (Oct 12, 2009)

A number of years ago I was going to purchase a spring drive Grand Seiko.
I decided to contact Seiko (UK) regarding servicing.
They informed me, 'it would have to go back to Japan to be serviced'.
Because of this, I didn't purchase one. 
Way too much hassle. :roll:
My Rolex & Omega watches can be serviced here in the UK by Rolex & Omega themselves.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

dayandnight said:


> Does the high heat GMT movements need to be serviced in Japan as well?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

For Spring Drive:










Keep in mind these are Seiko USA services, not Japan. You can indeed get your GS serviced in the States now. However, for the Zaratsu polishing I'd send it over to the masters in Japan


----------



## jeffreyt (Mar 31, 2015)

I was at the New York boutique a couple of weeks ago trying on a SBGE037 (9R19 Spring Drive movement). The salesman said that it would need it's first service after three years and cost $1200. After that it would need service about every seven years.

Jeff


----------



## Alysandir (Jun 29, 2016)

My understanding is that it is only necessary to be sent to Japan if you are having the watch polished. That's the one thing they cannot do at the US service centers.

Regards,
Alysandir


----------



## dayandnight (May 24, 2016)

Thanks very informarive. Not too worried about getting a Grand Seiko now especially the high beats if the USA service center can handle it properly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Alysandir said:


> My understanding is that it is only necessary to be sent to Japan if you are having the watch polished. That's the one thing they cannot do at the US service centers.
> 
> Regards,
> Alysandir


Seiko USA (NJ) offers the polishing but it is, at least for now, an inferior result than that of Seiko Japan


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

Just about all of these points are covered in Joe Kirk's terrific sticky on GS servicing: https://www.watchuseek.com/f642/faq-regarding-grand-seiko-service-4203962.html

@ OP - did you read the sticky first before taking up everyone's time?

The WUS GS forum seems to be getting a lot of new members who can't do anything themselves.


----------



## Mestari (May 31, 2013)

A question not related to service directly but I reckon someone who reads this thread might have some clue on this.

Does the spring drive movement get magnetized like a mechanical watch could (stop working or keep bad time) and if so, can it be demagnetized in similar style that a basic mechanical watch would be (at home or at your local watchmaker's)?


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

whineboy said:


> Just about all of these points are covered in Joe Kirk's terrific sticky on GS servicing: https://www.watchuseek.com/f642/faq-regarding-grand-seiko-service-4203962.html
> 
> @ OP - did you read the sticky first before taking up everyone's time?
> 
> The WUS GS forum seems to be getting a lot of new members who can't do anything themselves.


Why would anyone want to do any research at all and get their fact straight. It is better to believe the Internet forum.

Here is a fact: SpringDrive must be serviced in Japan. As the movement needs to be lubricated with pristine spring water of Mt. Fuji on April 1st. That's why it's call SpringDrive.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

The gears in a spring drive don't even touch (f*****g magnets, how do they work, right??) except for the gear train/keyless works. Service your SD if it develops problems, otherwise, nah. My opinion as a SD owner only.



Mestari said:


> A question not related to service directly but I reckon someone who reads this thread might have some clue on this.
> 
> Does the spring drive movement get magnetized like a mechanical watch could (stop working or keep bad time) and if so, can it be demagnetized in similar style that a basic mechanical watch would be (at home or at your local watchmaker's)?


Under a strong magnet, mine was just brought to a stop. It started again straight after...


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

Domo said:


> The gears in a spring drive don't even touch (f*****g magnets, how do they work, right??) except for the gear train/keyless works. Service your SD if it develops problems, otherwise, nah. My opinion as a SD owner only.
> 
> Under a strong magnet, mine was just brought to a stop. It started again straight after...


You mean your magnetic brake overpowered the tri-syncro regulator's magnetic brake?

It's a good question, really. My understanding (non SD owner) is that the main victim of watch magnetization is the hairspring. SD has no hairspring so, no magnetization problem (unless you have a strong oscillating field, in which case the induced voltage could fry the IC chip). I think life is too short to worry about all that - just go enjoy a lovely watch.


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

whineboy said:


> You mean your magnetic brake overpowered the tri-syncro regulator's magnetic brake?
> 
> It's a good question, really. My understanding (non SD owner) is that the main victim of watch magnetization is the hairspring. SD has no hairspring so, no magnetization problem (unless you have a strong oscillating field, in which case the induced voltage could fry the IC chip). I think life is too short to worry about all that - just go enjoy a lovely watch.


I'd say that's what happened. An issue could be weakening of the permanent magnet in the glidewheel which is a crucial element, depending on the orientation of the magnetic field applied to the watch itself. If the watch was stopped and the wheel magnets aligned with your external magnet, you could make the glidewheel magnet STRONGER, resulting in some sort of SUPER spring drive :think:


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

Domo said:


> I'd say that's what happened. An issue could be weakening of the permanent magnet in the glidewheel which is a crucial element, depending on the orientation of the magnetic field applied to the watch itself. If the watch was stopped and the wheel magnets aligned with your external magnet, you could make the glidewheel magnet STRONGER, resulting in some sort of SUPER spring drive :think:


Excellent point - never thought about the fact the glide wheel has a permanent magnet (saw a few articles confirming it does). I don't recall ever seeing a post about a problem like that, so hopefully it's not a real-world issue.

As a sort of aside - my collection includes a Hamilton with a 2895-2 movement, with an internal magnet holding part of the mechanism together. That always struck me as strange - put a magnet in a movement? But the watch is a rock-solid timekeeper, at +1 to 2 secs/day, so I guess ETA might actually know something about watch design.


----------



## Q-street (Dec 9, 2014)

I dream about getting the sbgc001, but the 1K price stage for service is a tough pill to swallow, but I supposed its similar to a daytona or car tires... The other models seem decent


----------



## Mestari (May 31, 2013)

Domo said:


> I'd say that's what happened. An issue could be weakening of the permanent magnet in the glidewheel which is a crucial element, depending on the orientation of the magnetic field applied to the watch itself. If the watch was stopped and the wheel magnets aligned with your external magnet, you could make the glidewheel magnet STRONGER, resulting in some sort of SUPER spring drive :think:


Well, the thing that bothers me really is that since spring drive is so special type movement in the watch universe, the experiences on it posted online are limited or just too well hidden. I'm looking for something that is really well crafted and good looking, keeps time decent enough (rules out autos), and can handle my everyday life. I think my chances of getting a watch magnetized is greater than the basic desk diver's because of my profession. But at the same time I want to find a damn fine watch for every occasion of life, including work. The spring drive is very close but I'm still looking for an answer to this "magnetic issue".

But close alternative comes from the same camp, though. With a nice 9F inside. Decisions...


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

Mestari said:


> Well, the thing that bothers me really is that since spring drive is so special type movement in the watch universe, the experiences on it posted online are limited or just too well hidden. I'm looking for something that is really well crafted and good looking, keeps time decent enough (rules out autos), and can handle my everyday life. I think my chances of getting a watch magnetized is greater than the basic desk diver's because of my profession. But at the same time I want to find a damn fine watch for every occasion of life, including work. The spring drive is very close but I'm still looking for an answer to this "magnetic issue".
> 
> But close alternative comes from the same camp, though. With a nice 9F inside. Decisions...


I think you are making the right choice, just found this in the 9R Spring Drive manual (Domo, you are right!):


----------



## ROG58 (Aug 17, 2017)

mpalmer said:


> Yup, they sure do. And don't forget to factor in the trip to Japan.


If in UK, no need to send to Japan, can be done here.


----------



## Mestari (May 31, 2013)

whineboy said:


> I think you are making the right choice, just found this in the 9R Spring Drive manual (Domo, you are right!):
> 
> View attachment 12626247


Thanks for finding this out. Well, dissapointed a bit to find out that SD is movement not suitable for me but at least this gives the answer to what should I set my eyes on. GS quartz it is then! I have found a few beautiful candidates from Grand Seiko's japanese site already ;-)


----------



## ROG58 (Aug 17, 2017)

spikeyadrian said:


> A number of years ago I was going to purchase a spring drive Grand Seiko.
> I decided to contact Seiko (UK) regarding servicing.
> They informed me, 'it would have to go back to Japan to be serviced'.
> Because of this, I didn't purchase one.
> ...


Update to that, they can now be serviced in the UK, have been like that for a year or two, check there website.


----------



## Indyboot (Jan 1, 2018)

I see a lot of opinions here but very little anecdotal evidence. Does anyone have an example of a SD movement actually coming to a full stoppage from a lack of service? And if so, how long did that take?


----------



## GMT-man (Dec 1, 2017)

spikeyadrian said:


> They informed me, 'it would have to go back to Japan to be serviced'.
> Because of this, I didn't purchase one.
> Way too much hassle. :roll:


You take it to the dealer and ask it to be serviced. They send it to Japan or wherever. Where is the hassle?

As the service takes several months you finally get to wear those rolexes and omegas which have been gathering dust for 4-6 years...


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

GMT-man said:


> You take it to the dealer and ask it to be serviced. They send it to Japan or wherever. Where is the hassle?
> 
> As the service takes several months you finally get to wear those rolexes and omegas which have been gathering dust for 4-6 years...


Good point.

So I won't buy a SD unless I already have a Rolex


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Domo said:


> The gears in a spring drive don't even touch (f*****g magnets, how do they work, right??) except for the gear train/keyless works. Service your SD if it develops problems, otherwise, nah. My opinion as a SD owner only.
> 
> Under a strong magnet, mine was just brought to a stop. It started again straight after...


I know this is an older post in the thread but to answer the question about the magnetic regulation, this is EXACTLY how a commercial stationary exercise bike works. There is a heavy flywheel with a magnetic brake that has varied current depending on how much resistance the user dials in. Note, this mechanism applies to the $2k+ bikes used at cycling gyms as well as higher end home units like the Flywheel Anywhere bike, the Peloton Cycle, Kaiser bikes, etc, all of which are also $2k+.

Every time I'm talking to a GS "expert" and bring this up, they always flat out say "no it's not" without any contrary evidence. The quartz-derived regulation mechanism is certainly unique, but electromagnetic acceleration and deceleration is used in many industries like modern rollercoasters in addition to the stationary bike example.

Random thoughts from a Spring Drive owner.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ThomasTuck11 (Jun 7, 2020)

I own a number of watches, but my SBGC003 spring drive GMT chronograph is by far my favorite. Truly a masterpiece, kudos to Seiko for such a magnificent piece of engineering and artisanship.


----------

